# New Owner Mk1 Roadster 3.2 V6 DSG



## RFD (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi,

My first post on here having lurked for a while.

I picked up my "new" car last week having spent 5 hours on trains to collect it. Drive it back in torrential rain and it performed really well.

List of jobs that need sorting included (past tense!) 
1. Interior light not working when door opened (fixed - connection)
2. Wipers stop on fastest setting - alarming when happened for the first time on the M4! (Fixed - connection)
3. Power steering pump noisey (fixed - fluid off the bottom of the dipstick!)
4. EML came on after 300 miles; bought a Carista Bluetooth case reader and diagnosed secondary air pump issue. Have reset for now and will monitor before deciding what to do about that one. 
5. Drivers side wing has wheel arch corrosion. Hoping to pick up a second hand undamaged silver one to replace it in the coming months. Passenger side needs attention as does the drivers door, but they are less obvious and will wait for now. 
6. Need to sort the wiper blades! 
7. Needs a coolant flush. The pink has faded suggesting a bit of topping up with water perhaps.

For now everything else works and the idea is to enjoy the car for a year or two, do a bit of DIY maintenance when I can and try not to let it cost me a fortune!

Thanks so far for the excellent information on this forum. I will read up on how to post photos and get some up in due course.

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi RFD, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Use the upload attachment facility on each post/reply if you want you pictures to last & not get removed by these 3rd party hosting sites.
Hoggy.


----------



## RFD (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks, a couple of photos here to test my abilities to upload!!

I'll get some better ones soon...


----------

